# Inexpensive Solar supplemental heating systems



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello,

Recently, I created my new web page devoted to the Solar supplemental heating systems:
http://borisromanov.com/solar_supplemental_heating_system.php 

I hope this information will be useful for some forum members.

Boris


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello Boris!

I looked at your web pages and got some good ideas. I liked the payback info that was linked as I had not seen that before, although I had went through most of the math myself, already. It is just reinforcing what I have been thinking, if you want a reasonable return, you are going to have to do the installs yourself. Paying a dealer their huge markups is fine if $$$ is no object, but with most of us, unlimited funds are not available. 

I am thinking of doing the solar hot water thing and am definitely going the DIY route. We are working with a builder and architect and in the planning stages for a new home and am wanting to make sure that we do what is needed so that we can get in as reasonably as possible, but have the plumbers do the work that will need inspection in the future while they are there doing basic work anyhow. Same for electric, am trying to cover all the bases, at least ones I know of and info like you have put on you site is useful to people like me.

Thanks!
-Mick


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought and installed a TOPSFLO Solar 12V DC Circulation pump instead of a TACO 110V AC circulator for one of my solar supplemental heating systems posted here: Romanov Solar Collector










More details about TOPSFLO Solar 12V DC Circulation pump were posted here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...nexpensive-solar-brushless-pump-just-$56.html

In the summer, I use my basement supplemental heating system as a Solar dehumidifier (warm/hot air absorbs some of the moisture...).

Boris Romanov


----------

